# Tabata Training Does It Work??



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Was just reading an article about Tabata Training and sounds really good.

Pick an exercise and do as many reps as you can in 20seconds then rest for 10 repeat this 8 times simple stuff!

Tryed a search on here but couldnt find any articles on it so thought I would start a thread just to see if anyone has tried it before and if they saw good results?

Can you really burn alot of fat in 4mins per day? sounds a bit to good to be true


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Its not simple stuff lol! I thought that before I had done it - my missus dragged me into one of her classes - hour of pure hell haha but it is enjoyable!

At the end of the day it is HIIT so it does work!


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha by simple I just meant like straight forward not easy lol

An hour of it?? the ting i was reading said it should only last about 4mins and by then you should be breathing out your a*se lol


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Well they do classes once a week - its the same 4 minute segments i.e. 8 sets of 20secs activity 10secs rest but just repeated over an hour long class!

Yes it is simple in that way though haha!!!


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you noticed alot of fat loss mate?


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know if its directly linked but my bf has dropped from 20% to 15% in about 7 weeks but thats from when I started doing weights, looking into my diet etc too!


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

your BF? you said your missus earlyer lol?

Thats not bad in 7 weeks how often were they doing it?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

An hour of it is not Tabata, that's interval / HIIT training.

Tabata is a specific protocol, just because you're working in a 20 on / 10 off doesn't mean it's tabata.

The original protocol was based on elite cyclists going ALL OUT on a cycling machine for 20 on / 10 off, looking to develop peak power production in that 20secs, note this is what produced the study / protocol results, ELITE cyclists, going ALL OUT for that time period. Doing the same with weights, BW stuff or other exercise is NOT the same, it just HIIT.

Nothing wrong with doing exercises to the tabata template mind, 4mins of hard work yes, and the EPOC (post exercise effect on metabolism) will be good. But like most HIIT you can't do lots of it to the required intensity often, without risking overtraining or muscle loss. Much better to fit in 1-2 sessions of this per week and do low intensity stuff for longer duration to burn extra cals too.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

I already do a 4 day split on the weights so was thinking of adding 2 sessions a week of this and see how it goes shouldnt lose muscle as im eating a high protein diet and lifting heavy as i can but then again im no expert just going by things I read


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

bayman said:


> An hour of it is not Tabata, that's interval / HIIT training.
> 
> Tabata is a specific protocol, just because you're working in a 20 on / 10 off doesn't mean it's tabata.
> 
> ...


Sometimes do this on a static bike just to do something different. If done properly you will not be able to manage it for more than 4 minutes. As far as fat burning goes i couldn't tell you but for cardio fitness its fantastic.


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

I meant bf as in body fat haha!!!

Oh right fair enough, the class is called Tabata which is what I thought I have been doing.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

stokey-leroy said:


> I meant bf as in body fat haha!!!
> 
> Oh right fair enough, the class is called Tabata which is what I thought I have been doing.


I know only playing mate lol

Think im going to give it a try and see how it goes. How do you work out your bodyfat percentage?


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahh right was just checking lol!

I had it worked out by a personal trainer friend of mine - when I joined I had 3 PT sessions then I asked him to measure it again last night and he was amazed how quickly it had dropped! He looked shocked to begin with though as my weight had gone up 11lbs lol!


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Three times a week I go to the gym and do workouts mainly consisting of compounds and heavy weights, but just for a change I sometimes do a HIIT workout, with light weights and high reps done with very short rests between sets. I do them so it feels like an aerobic workout, sweat pours off me and my breathing gets heavy.

I do think I am fitter since I have added them, it is keeping my bodyfat down nicely. I do power walking as my cardio most of the time, on the mountain near my home......but I sometimes go to kickboxing class instead .....mixing it up a bit feels great and keeps me motivated more than I would be if I just did the same workout and cardio all the time.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Three times a week I go to the gym and do workouts mainly consisting of compounds and heavy weights, but just for a change I sometimes do a HIIT workout, with light weights and high reps done with very short rests between sets. I do them so it feels like an aerobic workout, sweat pours off me and my breathing gets heavy.

I do think I am fitter since I have added them, it is keeping my bodyfat down nicely. I do power walking as my cardio most of the time, on the mountain near my home......but I sometimes go to kickboxing class instead .....mixing it up a bit feels great and keeps me motivated more than I would be if I just did the same workout and cardio all the time.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Think I will stick to my 4 day split then on weekends and a wednesday do a little tabata and see how it goes i just cant believe in only 4 mins you will be that shattered lol


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Just make sure it is full intensity exercise you do and you will feel it bud!


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

i was thinking of doing the squat into a shoulder press as fast as I can just with the 10kg DB'S see how it goes


----------

